# Joining kitchen worktop with glue?



## Routermonster (11 Jun 2007)

Hi all
I have been taking a break from reading this forum for the past few weeks while I get down to the more mundane (and stressful) task of installing a new kitchen. 

My question is - Can anyone advise me on whether it is a good idea to glue together lengths of laminate worktop to reinforce the usual combination of bolts & biscuits? 

Years ago I jointed a worktop with bolts and Cascamite (I didn't know much about biscuits in those days) and the finished job was as solid as a rock (so was the dried glue around the joints!).

I have a tube of coloured sealer which I believe is silicone-based. The laminate surface is semi-matt, dark grey (- almost black) with lighter flecks, so I guess that if I use the sealer before pulling the joints together it will hide any minor chips or other imperfections. I have my trusty bottle of Titebond - is it worth using this instead?

Thanks for your help

Les


----------



## Pecker (11 Jun 2007)

Les, some guys use pva glue in the joints just to give added strength and water resistance. I occasionally do if the join is very near to a sink. Otherwise I use the little tubes of jointing compound (Colorfill or equiv) that is the nearest match to the colour of the worktop. Normally (ha! thats asking for trouble now!) you barely see the join.

regards Woody


----------



## ike (11 Jun 2007)

I don't think it is essential to glue a biscuited and clamped joint - sealing it, yes definitely to stop the edge swelling. I use sanding sealer for quick drying. The colorfil is xylene-based I think. I would recommend Colorfil or it's equivalent in another brand for potentially a near invisible joint. Just an eighth-inch bead close to the outer edge. I budget for one tube per joint.

Ike


----------



## Philly (12 Jun 2007)

Les
I use clear silicon - works a treat!
Hope this helps
Philly


----------



## Pecker (12 Jun 2007)

Les, philly makes another good suggestion. I have also used clear silicon. At the end of the day, if you are using worktop bolts, pulled together tightly, with a true straight cut joint, it won't make a hell of a ot of difference what you use, providing it is forced into that joint when tightening the bolts. I would still personally stick to colorfil though.

woody


----------



## jasonB (12 Jun 2007)

I just bolt laminate, if its slightly cupped you can't adjust it if you have fitted biscuits. I apply glue to the lower 2/3 of the joint and colourfil to the top 1/3rd then bolt it up and adjust with a block of wood and a big hammer.

Jason


----------



## woodbloke (12 Jun 2007)

I use the bolts and slow setting polyurethane glue as it's gap filling and completely waterproof, when it's pulled up the joint can hardly be seen - Rob


----------



## Routermonster (13 Jun 2007)

Guys

Thanks for your advice. I tried a dry run on the joints last night and they pulled up nicely with minimal gaps. I'll let you know how I get on when I do the real thing over the weekend.


Les


----------



## Routermonster (16 Jun 2007)

Well, I guess I should have read ALL the advice carefully...

I used Evostick exterior adhesive plus biscuits. Although the glue-up was generally OK and the joints closed up nice and tight, I still couldn't get perfectly level joints. I could feel a 'step' here and there along each joint after tightening up the bolts, despite whacking the joints with a hammer and block as I bolted up. The missus says it's OK but I can feel them every time I touch the joint. The 'steps' measure 0.1 - 0.2 mm but they feel like the edge of a precipice. 

Or am I being too finicky?

The next time I install worktops (in 10 years time?) I won't be using biscuits.

Grumpy Les


----------



## Pecker (17 Jun 2007)

Sometimes it is near on impossible to totally eradicate the slight lip you speak off. I went back yesterday to a worktop I fitted about a year ago, and remebered that the back was a fantastic flush finish, but the front there was a very slight lip. I noticed it, but the customers didn't and are still really happy...

regards
Woody


----------



## brenlixnaw (18 Jun 2007)

i use coloured or clear silicon and bolts with no biscuits all the time and if the wall is somewhere near square get lovely results also i pack one of the sides if needed with the laminate glue on ends to bring them level it works for me and i fit kitchens for a living


----------

